

QLPreviewController crashing after few seconds and after dismissing it. - thefox
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10381686/qlpreviewcontroller-crashing-after-few-seconds-and-after-dismissing-it

======
hlidotbe
I fail to see why it would belong here

